# 2011-16 FORD Super Duty Dual/Second Battery Box/Tray kits for gas trucks



## 2011F250Lariat

We are the only ones to have this, stainless steel or steel version, both powder coated black to look like OEM under the hood, right next to the factory battery location for super short wiring, we are on our 4th generation of this kit, with more installation components for a cleaner install, and the tray is re-enforced for heavy duty use, such as plowing.

COMPLETE DUAL BATTERY SETUP !!! we are the only ones to have this. In stock ready to ship.

BRAND NEW CUSTOM MANUFACTURED IN THE U.S.A. SECOND BATTERY HOLDER BOX/BRACKET, CABLES, HARDWARE, INSTRUCTIONS, ETC.

Mounts under the hood, in the engine compartment, NOT on frame or elsewhere, very short wiring, and any 65 group size battery will fit this box including factory oem motorcraft.

(We offer two versions, an upgraded 304 16ga. STAINLESS STEEL KIT WITH 2 GAUGE WIRING, or a 14ga steel kit with 4 gauge wiring, all other components are the same, ALL KITS ARE POWDER COATED black!)

FITS: 2011, 2012, 2013, 2014, 2015 & 2016 super-duty trucks (f-250, f-350, f-450) with the 6.2 liter v8 or 6.8 liter v10 gasoline engine. Product is patent pending.

*ITEMS INCLUDED: *

*1. Custom manufactured and welded heavy duty 16 gauge 304ss battery box, or 14ga. steel, powder coated textured black to match under the hood and protect from rust. It matches the black under the hood perfectly for a professional and factory look! Now DOUBLE reinforced. THIS IS THE 4TH GEN KIT JUST CAME OFF THE ASSEMBLY LINE 2016 revision. Has designated and adjustable size mounting spot for plow solenoid or isolator.*

*2. Rubber battery mat for under the battery, separates metal from battery, and provides cushioning, protects box in case of battery acid leak. *

*3. Factory oem battery wrap, separates metal from battery, provides cushioning, and fills space between battery and battery box, protects box in case of battery acid leak. *

*4. Positive battery cable, 2 gauge (or 4 ga.), insulated, with proper connectors at each end already factory mounted. *

*5. Negative battery cable, 2 gauge (or 4 ga.), insulated, with proper connectors at each end already factory mounted.*

*6. Battery cable plastic protective sheathing, color coded. *

*7. Appropriate SS mounting bolts, lock washers, washers, rubber grommets, and optional self tapping ss screws. *

*8. Red and black rubber booties for the positive and negative battery terminals. *

*9. OEM Factory Ford Battery Clamp.*

*10. Detailed instructions with pictures.*

*11. Zip ties and rubber insulator for factory power cable underneath battery box.*

*Easy to install, anyone can do it.*

*FITS:* '11, '12, '13 14' 15' and 16' SUPERDUTY (super-duty) FORD TRUCKS (f-250, f-350, f-450) with 6.2L or 6.8L GAS (gasser) engine. No drilling required. Just need a 10MM socket and ratchet wrench to install. PLUG & PLAY KIT !!! We designed this kit to help with power supply issues especially those that are installing and running additional equipment, even though most of us not only use the truck as is but most install additional equipment such as plows and salt spreaders among others, and the current draw is more then the stock single 650cca battery can handle. I personally have this kit installed and love it, gives me more confidence in my work truck and piece of mind. Some of our customers include fire departments, ambulance companies, forestry trucks, village and city work vehicles, Ford dealerships, custom equipment installers, and more! Everyone loves it.

Also we do currently manufacture stainless steel salt spreader bearings (an awesome upgrade to the cast iron steel ones that rust quickly), they are listed in our other listings, for those of you in the snow removal business, thanks.

If you would like to see more pics please visit my eBay page, item 122187065869 or item 122209877855, if you like what you see/read, you can purchase one directly using a paypal payment, and I can offer you a 10% discount if you pm me on here with your paypal email address so I can send you an invoice directly instead of going through eBay, if you are more comfortable just clicking the buy it now on eBay that's fine too, any q's just ask, thanks.

I am a site sponsor and have ads on here that you can click on as well.
Eric
Arico Enterprises Inc.


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

Some more pics of the installed kit.


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

We have been using the ford oem battery clamp for years now, like in the first pic, the second was my original prototype, i just wanted to show you guys a zoomed out pic showing how the two batteries sit right next to each other and how short the cable runs are.


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

Now is a good time to get these, get ready for the season!


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

Guys last minute Christmas Special 20% off till the end of the month !!! Paypal invoice only.


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

End of season pricing on the kits, pm me if interested and I will give you a really good deal!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Do you have one for RAM 6.4?

Doing some investigating, doesn't look like it's very simple. Intake is in the way on the passenger side.


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

Mark Oomkes said:


> Do you have one for RAM 6.4?
> 
> Doing some investigating, doesn't look like it's very simple. Intake is in the way on the passenger side.


i do not have one for dodge trucks, sorry. the key is having the room there under the hood to do it, which is rare. that how we can make this happen in the 6.2l fords.


----------



## cj7plowing

have one in my 2011 gas truck it was a 1 hour install nice an easy.


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

Off season pricing is in effect for these, anyone interested please pm me, now's a great time to get the best deal on these !


----------



## DaBomb6988

Do you make a kit for GM trucks?


----------



## Cp2016

2011F250Lariat said:


> We are the only ones to have this, stainless steel or steel version, both powder coated black to look like OEM under the hood, right next to the factory battery location for super short wiring, we are on our 4th generation of this kit, with more installation components for a cleaner install, and the tray is re-enforced for heavy duty use, such as plowing.
> 
> COMPLETE DUAL BATTERY SETUP !!! we are the only ones to have this. In stock ready to ship.
> 
> BRAND NEW CUSTOM MANUFACTURED IN THE U.S.A. SECOND BATTERY HOLDER BOX/BRACKET, CABLES, HARDWARE, INSTRUCTIONS, ETC.
> 
> Mounts under the hood, in the engine compartment, NOT on frame or elsewhere, very short wiring, and any 65 group size battery will fit this box including factory oem motorcraft.
> 
> (We offer two versions, an upgraded 304 16ga. STAINLESS STEEL KIT WITH 2 GAUGE WIRING, or a 14ga steel kit with 4 gauge wiring, all other components are the same, ALL KITS ARE POWDER COATED black!)
> 
> FITS: 2011, 2012, 2013, 2014, 2015 & 2016 super-duty trucks (f-250, f-350, f-450) with the 6.2 liter v8 or 6.8 liter v10 gasoline engine. Product is patent pending.
> 
> *ITEMS INCLUDED: *
> 
> *1. Custom manufactured and welded heavy duty 16 gauge 304ss battery box, or 14ga. steel, powder coated textured black to match under the hood and protect from rust. It matches the black under the hood perfectly for a professional and factory look! Now DOUBLE reinforced. THIS IS THE 4TH GEN KIT JUST CAME OFF THE ASSEMBLY LINE 2016 revision. Has designated and adjustable size mounting spot for plow solenoid or isolator.*
> 
> *2. Rubber battery mat for under the battery, separates metal from battery, and provides cushioning, protects box in case of battery acid leak. *
> 
> *3. Factory oem battery wrap, separates metal from battery, provides cushioning, and fills space between battery and battery box, protects box in case of battery acid leak. *
> 
> *4. Positive battery cable, 2 gauge (or 4 ga.), insulated, with proper connectors at each end already factory mounted. *
> 
> *5. Negative battery cable, 2 gauge (or 4 ga.), insulated, with proper connectors at each end already factory mounted.*
> 
> *6. Battery cable plastic protective sheathing, color coded. *
> 
> *7. Appropriate SS mounting bolts, lock washers, washers, rubber grommets, and optional self tapping ss screws. *
> 
> *8. Red and black rubber booties for the positive and negative battery terminals. *
> 
> *9. OEM Factory Ford Battery Clamp.*
> 
> *10. Detailed instructions with pictures.*
> 
> *11. Zip ties and rubber insulator for factory power cable underneath battery box.*
> 
> *Easy to install, anyone can do it.*
> 
> *FITS:* '11, '12, '13 14' 15' and 16' SUPERDUTY (super-duty) FORD TRUCKS (f-250, f-350, f-450) with 6.2L or 6.8L GAS (gasser) engine. No drilling required. Just need a 10MM socket and ratchet wrench to install. PLUG & PLAY KIT !!! We designed this kit to help with power supply issues especially those that are installing and running additional equipment, even though most of us not only use the truck as is but most install additional equipment such as plows and salt spreaders among others, and the current draw is more then the stock single 650cca battery can handle. I personally have this kit installed and love it, gives me more confidence in my work truck and piece of mind. Some of our customers include fire departments, ambulance companies, forestry trucks, village and city work vehicles, Ford dealerships, custom equipment installers, and more! Everyone loves it.
> 
> Also we do currently manufacture stainless steel salt spreader bearings (an awesome upgrade to the cast iron steel ones that rust quickly), they are listed in our other listings, for those of you in the snow removal business, thanks.
> 
> If you would like to see more pics please visit my eBay page, item 122187065869 or item 122209877855, if you like what you see/read, you can purchase one directly using a paypal payment, and I can offer you a 10% discount if you pm me on here with your paypal email address so I can send you an invoice directly instead of going through eBay, if you are more comfortable just clicking the buy it now on eBay that's fine too, any q's just ask, thanks.
> 
> I am a site sponsor and have ads on here that you can click on as well.
> Eric
> Arico Enterprises Inc.
> 
> View attachment 167578
> 
> 
> View attachment 167579


New to this site. How do I order this?


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

PM me for the site discount, I already PMed you so just check your messages, alternatively they are ALWAYS available on eBay.


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

and so are the new 2017-up kits as well !!!


----------



## sdspeeder

hello,
I have a 2017 ford f550 with a 6.8 v10. will the 2017 kit fit in this vehicle? Lights shut down when plowing and want to add a second battery to solve issue


----------



## rvermeer

Do you still have these available?


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

rvermeer said:


> Do you still have these available?


sure do.


----------



## ponyboy

What’s the price on gas 6.2 ford I might do 5 if price isn’t crazy


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

i sent you pm


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

Haven't heard back via pm from both of you guys that inquired. Only 22 kits left for the 2011-16 models.


----------



## tbford

2011F250Lariat said:


> sure do.





2011F250Lariat said:


> We are the only ones to have this, stainless steel or steel version, both powder coated black to look like OEM under the hood, right next to the factory battery location for super short wiring, we are on our 4th generation of this kit, with more installation components for a cleaner install, and the tray is re-enforced for heavy duty use, such as plowing.
> 
> COMPLETE DUAL BATTERY SETUP !!! we are the only ones to have this. In stock ready to ship.
> 
> BRAND NEW CUSTOM MANUFACTURED IN THE U.S.A. SECOND BATTERY HOLDER BOX/BRACKET, CABLES, HARDWARE, INSTRUCTIONS, ETC.
> 
> Mounts under the hood, in the engine compartment, NOT on frame or elsewhere, very short wiring, and any 65 group size battery will fit this box including factory oem motorcraft.
> 
> (We offer two versions, an upgraded 304 16ga. STAINLESS STEEL KIT WITH 2 GAUGE WIRING, or a 14ga steel kit with 4 gauge wiring, all other components are the same, ALL KITS ARE POWDER COATED black!)
> 
> FITS: 2011, 2012, 2013, 2014, 2015 & 2016 super-duty trucks (f-250, f-350, f-450) with the 6.2 liter v8 or 6.8 liter v10 gasoline engine. Product is patent pending.
> 
> *ITEMS INCLUDED: *
> 
> *1. Custom manufactured and welded heavy duty 16 gauge 304ss battery box, or 14ga. steel, powder coated textured black to match under the hood and protect from rust. It matches the black under the hood perfectly for a professional and factory look! Now DOUBLE reinforced. THIS IS THE 4TH GEN KIT JUST CAME OFF THE ASSEMBLY LINE 2016 revision. Has designated and adjustable size mounting spot for plow solenoid or isolator.*
> 
> *2. Rubber battery mat for under the battery, separates metal from battery, and provides cushioning, protects box in case of battery acid leak. *
> 
> *3. Factory oem battery wrap, separates metal from battery, provides cushioning, and fills space between battery and battery box, protects box in case of battery acid leak. *
> 
> *4. Positive battery cable, 2 gauge (or 4 ga.), insulated, with proper connectors at each end already factory mounted. *
> 
> *5. Negative battery cable, 2 gauge (or 4 ga.), insulated, with proper connectors at each end already factory mounted.*
> 
> *6. Battery cable plastic protective sheathing, color coded. *
> 
> *7. Appropriate SS mounting bolts, lock washers, washers, rubber grommets, and optional self tapping ss screws. *
> 
> *8. Red and black rubber booties for the positive and negative battery terminals. *
> 
> *9. OEM Factory Ford Battery Clamp.*
> 
> *10. Detailed instructions with pictures.*
> 
> *11. Zip ties and rubber insulator for factory power cable underneath battery box.*
> 
> *Easy to install, anyone can do it.*
> 
> *FITS:* '11, '12, '13 14' 15' and 16' SUPERDUTY (super-duty) FORD TRUCKS (f-250, f-350, f-450) with 6.2L or 6.8L GAS (gasser) engine. No drilling required. Just need a 10MM socket and ratchet wrench to install. PLUG & PLAY KIT !!! We designed this kit to help with power supply issues especially those that are installing and running additional equipment, even though most of us not only use the truck as is but most install additional equipment such as plows and salt spreaders among others, and the current draw is more then the stock single 650cca battery can handle. I personally have this kit installed and love it, gives me more confidence in my work truck and piece of mind. Some of our customers include fire departments, ambulance companies, forestry trucks, village and city work vehicles, Ford dealerships, custom equipment installers, and more! Everyone loves it.
> 
> Also we do currently manufacture stainless steel salt spreader bearings (an awesome upgrade to the cast iron steel ones that rust quickly), they are listed in our other listings, for those of you in the snow removal business, thanks.
> 
> If you would like to see more pics please visit my eBay page, item 122187065869 or item 122209877855, if you like what you see/read, you can purchase one directly using a paypal payment, and I can offer you a 10% discount if you pm me on here with your paypal email address so I can send you an invoice directly instead of going through eBay, if you are more comfortable just clicking the buy it now on eBay that's fine too, any q's just ask, thanks.
> 
> I am a site sponsor and have ads on here that you can click on as well.
> Eric
> Arico Enterprises Inc.
> 
> View attachment 167578
> 
> 
> View attachment 167579


----------



## tbford

I need pricing on a dual battery set up for a 2014 f250. thank you for your assistance


----------



## cwren2472

I know this thread is old - do you offer kits for the 2017-C models?


----------



## Sawboy

Do you make them for 99-07’s?


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

Sawboy said:


> Do you make them for 99-07's?


i do not sorry.


----------



## pelpel

Hello, do you still any trays left? 2015 F350 - 6.2L gas. Cheers,
Peter


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

pelpel said:


> Hello, do you still any trays left? 2015 F350 - 6.2L gas. Cheers,
> Peter


yes i have a couple left check pm (private message aka conversation).


----------



## Jay Tessier

Looking to purchase one kit


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

These are also now available for the new generation 2017 and up 6.2L and 7.3L engines as well.


----------



## poke-n-panhandle

Do you have any of the battery kits still available for a 2015 F250 6.2L?


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

yes i do


----------



## WIPensFan

2011F250Lariat said:


> These are also now available for the new generation 2017 and up 6.2L and 7.3L engines as well.


Price on those kits?


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

pricing as of today:

$399.99 steel with 4ga wiring
$429.99 steel with HD 2ga wiring
$499.99 stainless with HD 2ga wiring

you get 10% off those prices. as long as you pay pp direct.


----------



## cwren2472

2011F250Lariat said:


> pricing as of today:
> 
> $399.99 steel with 4ga wiring
> $429.99 steel with HD 2ga wiring
> $499.99 stainless with HD 2ga wiring
> 
> you get 10% off those prices. as long as you pay pp direct.


Curious - is 4ga wiring a popular option for you? I'd be surprised anyone would opt for that to save $30


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

some do opt for 4ga. personally for my own truck i go 2ga and stainless.


----------



## mnlawns

2011F250Lariat said:


> some do opt for 4ga. personally for my own truck i go 2ga and stainless.


How do I buy one? Need a kit for a 2019 F250 6.2


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

i just sent you a message


----------



## BigJoePa

I’m considering adding a second battery to my 2016 F250SD. Are you still running 20%discounts if bought direct?


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

site discount is 10%


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

pricing as of today:

$399.99 steel with 4ga wiring
$429.99 steel with HD 2ga wiring
$499.99 stainless with HD 2ga wiring

you get 10% off those prices. as long as you pay pp direct.


----------



## BigJoePa

Does your system include a voltage sensitive relay to isolate the batteries when necessary? If not, do you have one that you recommend to complete this 2nd battery installation?


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

we do not nor do we recomend one, the factory smart charging system is setup to properly charge both batteries, if you need to isolate you would use whatever isolator/relay you want to id recommend higher quality ones of course, not some china crap.


----------



## way2crazy4u

contact info would like to order f250.


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

send email to [email protected], thanks.


----------



## Seakuv

Good Morning,

I ran across this thread and this looks like it might be great for my newly purchased 2019 F250 XL 6.2 gas engine. Do you have a kit that would fit this?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Steveb13

Are you still selling kits?


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

Steveb13 said:


> Are you still selling kit





Steveb13 said:


> 2017 and up kits YES both 6.2L and new 2020-up 7.3L


----------



## Steveb13

I have a 2015 so no for that year


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

currently on backorder no exact eta, they are a sesonal item for us, and we ran out end of january 22' hopefulyl at least a partial inventory end of month, maybe.


----------



## Steveb13

Great. Please let me know


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

Steveb13 said:


> Great. Please let me know


*OCTOBER 2022 UPDATE:
5th generation kit is IN STOCK and ready to ship*, to those that inquired, this is a LIMITED PRODUCTION RUN for the winter, once sold all gone for the season just like last year.

*Improvements:*
12 gauge steel or 304 stainless now replaces previous 14 ga steel and 16ga stainless.
larger stainless bolts for hold down clamp
larger holes for mounting isolator
steel is DOUBLE welded from inside and outside.
Stainless is basically fused together.
precision measured and laser cut
and more....

*MADE IN USA, using USA materials, USA parts and USA labor.



































*


----------



## gcbailey

Do you offer anything for a '04 chevy 3500 6.0 gasser?


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

No sorry.

FORD SUPERDUTIES ONLY!!!

2011-2016 6.2L V8 gas engine
2011-2016 6.8L v10 gas engine
2017-UP 6.2L V8 gas engine
2020-UP 7.3L V8 gas engine
2017-2019 6.8L V10 gas engine


----------

